# Farewell...



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Last night, I ventured into my bedroom to feed my beloved finned friends, and get ready for bed. I made my usual feeding rounds. First Yuki, then Pixi, etc. On my way over to Kaida, my beloved fish, whom I've owned for 4 years, was on the bottom, his eyes were emotionless and eerie. I broke down crying. Sounds silly, huh. But I really loved him. I rescued him from a crappy Wal-Mart store that shouldn't have even been selling bettas. I saw him, and it was love at first sight. I knew he was the one. He was gorgeous. His eyes were dark blue, his body jet black, and his fins a bright orange. He looked like fire the way he swam. So majestic and beautiful. I was set on the name Kaida, which in Japanese meant, "little dragon". He was my little dragon, small, yet brave, bold yet beautiful. When I'd put my finger up to the tank, he'd greet me by following my finger and smacking his lips as he did a little dance. He was my very first betta fish, and he was my best friend for the four years that I had him, and he always will be. 
<3 R.I.P Kaida, my beloved veiltail boy <3 May you always swim peacefully and with grace in the heavens, under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, my heart broke reading your beautiful description. SIP, Kaida.

It's not silly for you to feel sad to lose your friend. I think it's a special gift to be able to befriend animals and plants...


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

<3 Thank you.

I agree, it is a special gift. Not one that everyone has.
I only wish I could see him again. I plan to do a special type of memorial for him. Instead of just carelessly flushing him down the John. I was thinking something more elaborate, and special. Is that silly?


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwww... That's so sad, it sounded like you were extremely close, but considering bettas are often a year old when sold, he lived to a grand old age and you should be proud that you rescued him, he sounds like a beautiful boy!


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, these are not very good pictures of him... But here is my boy <3

Pictures cannot do my Kaida justice.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, he was gorgeous!


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow!!! He's lovely! Bright red like my boy!!!


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks <3 and rosebud, he's orange.
Like I said, pictures don't do him justice.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Oops! Sorry! Never seen an orange betta, sounds really pretty.


----------



## CrazyFloridaBettas (Mar 27, 2014)

You will see him swim again in the waters under the rainbow bridge. <3 It seems like he had a great life.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I sure hope so... </3


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

A special way to commemorate a beloved fish, is to buy a little plant and bury your friend in it. I did this with a special little girl I lost, and I am glad I did. I just got a new pot, put a couple inches of dirt in the bottom, placed her there, then put the plant on top, sprinkling in a little extra dirt to fill everything up.

Now my friend Zia can still watch over her sorority 

I am sorry for your loss, it's never easy.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Betta Nut said:


> A special way to commemorate a beloved fish, is to buy a little plant and bury your friend in it. I did this with a special little girl I lost, and I am glad I did. I just got a new pot, put a couple inches of dirt in the bottom, placed her there, then put the plant on top, sprinkling in a little extra dirt to fill everything up.


That's actually a really good idea. But I don't exactly have any plant places near me.  and I don't wanna wait too long to dispose of him because then he will decompose and just fall apart... But it's such a good idea, I think I'll do it! I just need to hurry...


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Betta Nut... I bought a small plant from Home Depot yesterday when I went to the mall. It is an Elephant Bush. I buried my precious Kaida in with the plant into a new pot. I just hope I don't kill the plant...... I know nothing about plants.


----------

